# BUFFALO | Projects & Construction



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Buffalo Projects & Construction



Buffalo, New York by Denis Tangney Jr, on Flickr

*A look at new and recently completed projects in Buffalo New York*

.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

ScanTron said:


> *BUFFALO DEVELOPMENT RUNDOWN*
> 
> *RECENTLY COMPLETED
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> ...



*Many thanks to ScanTron for the fantastic rundown!* :cheers:
...


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

great job on the project rundown...and soon you should be able to add the 500,000sf+ university of buffalo medical school project, they are supposedly close to reviewing architectural renderings. perhaps by the end of this month or into december they will reveal them.
also...delaware north is supposed to make a decision on their headquarters by the end of the year.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice thread


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New HarborCenter design:*



homestar said:


>


Pricetag has increased as well.


----------



## SouthMegaCity (Aug 13, 2010)

wow


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*One Canalside Sports Its New Look*









Buffalo Rising


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Ellicott Development has unveiled "The Carlo" a new mixed-use development at Buffalo's waterfront*









http://www.ellicottdevelopment.com/



> *$75M waterfront project planned by Paladino*
> 
> Land near the Erie Basin Marina is being eyed by developer Carl Paladino as the site of a $75 million project.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrM64 (Feb 1, 2013)

*M&T Bank Providing Fund for Buff State Science and Mathematics Complex

*M&T Bank has established a $250,000 endowed fund for SUNY Buffalo State's new Science and Mathematics Complex. The gift, distributed in $50,000 increments over five years, will go toward the repair and replacement of science equipment for the new building.

"The M&T scientific instrument maintenance and repair endowment will provide a dedicated source of funding to keep these newly equipped laboratories running smoothly," said Mark Severson, dean of the School of Natural and Social Sciences. "We are grateful to M&T Bank for this very important gift that will allow student learning and research to move forward without interruption."

The $100 million complex--a 224,000-square-foot, three-story facility--will house the Biology, Chemistry, Earth Sciences and Science Education, Mathematics, and Physics departments and the Great Lakes Center.

The first phase opened at the beginning of the spring semester. The second phase, scheduled for completion in 2015, will include a complete renovation of the existing Science Building's north wing. 

Phase three of the project will create a new state-of-the-art planetarium, greenhouse, labs, classrooms, and lecture halls. 

Severson said he hopes the new complex will raise Buffalo State's profile for the natural sciences and attract more students interested in pursuing careers in medicine and biotechnology.

http://www.buffalorising.com/2013/0...ff-state-science-and-mathematics-complex.html

.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Buffalo Rising*












> Report: Delaware North Looking at Two Sites for New HQs
> 
> 
> Delaware North Cos., with offices now in Key Center, is eyeing two nearby sites as a new headquarters location. One would put a mixed-use complex on a parking lot along Huron Street, the other in a project proposed by Uniland Development Co. at Delaware Avenue and Chippewa Street.
> ...


This could result in a 10+ story tower. :cheers:


----------



## ScanTron (May 15, 2011)

Genesee street is just begging to be reinstated in that pic. The convention center serves its purpose, but what a mistake that placement was! Anyways, fingers crossed for a modern, classy new build on that lot.


----------



## MrM64 (Feb 1, 2013)

mstem58 said:


> soon you should be able to add the 500,000sf+ university of buffalo medical school project, they are supposedly close to reviewing architectural renderings. perhaps by the end of this month or into december they will reveal them.



Well, it took a bit  -- but, here it is:


----------



## MrM64 (Feb 1, 2013)

*UB Unveils Med School Design*



The University at Buffalo publicly unveiled today the design for its new School of Medicine and Biomedical Sciences building to be constructed on the Buffalo Niagara Medical Campus in downtown Buffalo. A groundbreaking for the new seven-story building is set for fall, and construction is expected to be completed in 2016. The new medical school will bring 2,000 UB faculty, staff and students daily to downtown Buffalo.
The signature feature of the new medical school is a light-filled, six-story glass atrium that joins the building's two L-shaped structures and which includes connecting bridges to adjacent buildings and a stairway that cascades down from south to north. Serving as the building's main interior "avenue," the atrium will be naturally illuminated by skylights and two glass walls, one along Washington Street and one at the terminus of Allen Street.


http://www.buffalorising.com/2013/04/ub-unveils-med-school-design.html


{previous post photo from Buffalo Rising}


.


----------



## MrM64 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Report: Delaware North Looking at Two Sites for New HQs
> 
> 
> Delaware North Cos., with offices now in Key Center, is eyeing two nearby sites as a new headquarters location. One would put a mixed-use complex on a parking lot along Huron Street, the other in a project proposed by Uniland Development Co. at Delaware Avenue and Chippewa Street.
> ...





ScanTron said:


> Genesee street is just begging to be reinstated in that pic. The convention center serves its purpose, but what a mistake that placement was! Anyways, fingers crossed for a modern, classy new build on that lot.



My "wish list" for that site/area:

- first, Stracick and Hasiotis actually build the waterfront retractable roof stadium/convention center (I know -- pipe dream)
- the convention center demolished -- won't be necessary after the waterfront stadium is completed
- Genesee St. get reinstated, if not all the way to the Gateway (due to the Hyatt's Atrium), at least back towards Niagara Square
- a multi-story parking garage (with ground floor retail) be built on the convention center's footprint up to Genesee St., for use by the Olympic Tower, Statler, and new DNC HQ
- DNC builds their new HQ on the Huron lot -- but, forget a 10-story new build . . . think BIG! It's time for Delaware North to build what Bashar Issa couldn't: the Buffalo City Tower . . .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_City_Tower


----------



## MrM64 (Feb 1, 2013)

And, as for the HARBORcenter's design, every day its shuffling:



> The latest rendering is pictured below. While visually less elaborate than previous proposals, the Buffalo Sabres have stressed that this is not the final design. The Sabres are expected to release final renderings within the coming weeks as it is still currently a work in progress.













http://www.buffalorising.com/2013/04/harborcenter-officially-underway.html

.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

ECoastTransplant said:


> *Catholic Health rising:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## ScanTron (May 15, 2011)

http://www.buffalorising.com/2013/05/construction-watch-houk-lofts.html

Houk Lofts on Grote St. well underway. Termini doesn't disappoint.

"The $6.72 million Houk Lofts project will contain 22 one and two-bedroom apartments and commercial space. A tattoo studio and hair salon are expected to be among the tenants in the 28,160 sq.ft. building."


----------



## ScanTron (May 15, 2011)

New music venue for Cobblestone 'District.'

http://www.buffalorising.com/2013/02/cobblestone-district-growing--club-planned-for-illinois-street.html


----------



## ScanTron (May 15, 2011)

Per my original post, 'Conventus' office building on the medical campus has now been under construction at a fast pace.

$98,000,000, 300,000 square feet. 



















http://www.buffalorising.com/2013/03/after-second-try-conventus-gets-ecida-abatements.html


----------



## ScanTron (May 15, 2011)

Never added this one yet. Under construction. 

Tishman Building (mixed use renovation)

$41,000,000
20 floors total
Hilton Garden Inn
3 floors of apartments
3 floors of office space


----------



## ScanTron (May 15, 2011)

Uniland planning a tech office space conversion at 505 Ellicott St. 
Est. $5,000,000 conversion of nondescript building.


----------



## ScanTron (May 15, 2011)

Projects keep coming











"Greenleaf & Company is planning to redevelop the City-owned building by combining it with Greenleaf's three story building at 916 Main Street to create apartments on the upper floors along with first floor commercial space. The developer is working with Carmina Wood Morris on the reuse plan.

Work on Greenleaf's 916 Main Street is expected to start this summer and the two-building, mixed-use project is scheduled to be completed next May."

http://www.buffalorising.com/2013/06/916-18-main-street-project-on-track-for-completion-next-spring.html


----------



## ScanTron (May 15, 2011)

*Buffalo River Fest Park Lodge - Under construction










141 Elm St. redevelopment*

"Plans call for commercial space on the first floor and approximately 25 apartments on the upper floors. Work is expected to start shortly."









http://www.buffalorising.com/2013/06/latest-national-register-landmark-141-elm-street.html


----------



## ScanTron (May 15, 2011)

*Tappo to open June 17*

"The new wave of restaurant openings in downtown Buffalo will continue on June 17 when developer Rocco Termini and restaurateur Michael Andrzejewski unveil Tappo.

Tappo, an Italian-themed restaurant, will open its doors on Ellicott Street in the former Horton Coffee Co. building, a block from the Electric Tower.

Tappo will be open for both lunches and dinners.

The restaurant seats 180 inside and another 50 on its roof."
http://www.bizjournals.com/buffalo/news/2013/06/14/tappo-to-open-june-17.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

HarborCenter work in full swing:



Buffalonian4life said:


> Well unfortunately the third crane was down by the time I got down there today, but here are some pics anyway.
> 
> HARBORcenter, Buffalo NY:
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Rendering for Uniland's 12 story tower at 250 Delaware revealed:*









http://buffalorising.com/2013/08/uniland-team-shares-250-delaware-plans-with-neighbors/









http://buffalorising.com/2013/08/uniland-team-shares-250-delaware-plans-with-neighbors/









http://buffalorising.com/2013/08/uniland-team-shares-250-delaware-plans-with-neighbors/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

View towards Harborcenter site 8.15


Todd 8/16/13 by born2rrun, on Flickr


----------



## MrM64 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Fruit Belt Townhomes*










St. John Community Development Corporation’s second set of townhomes is underway in the Fruit Belt neighborhood. Forty-nine, two to four-bedroom residences are being built on 17 scattered sites in the neighborhood just east of the Medical Campus at a cost of $15.3 million. The buildings have been designed to complement the 28 townhouses units St. John CDC built five years ago with predominantly brick front facades, siding, cedar shingle accenting and full-front porches.

http://buffalorising.com/2013/09/construction-watch-fruit-belt-townhomes/

.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Harborcenter*









http://harborcenter.tumblr.com/









http://harborcenter.tumblr.com/









http://harborcenter.tumblr.com/



A Day in Buffalo, NY by William Wilson loves Belinda, on Flickr


A Day in Buffalo, NY by William Wilson loves Belinda, on Flickr


----------



## MrM64 (Feb 1, 2013)

On Saturday, September 28 the public is invited to join the Richardson Olmsted Complex at the “South Lawn Celebration,” to commemorate the unveiling of the new landscape between the Richardson Olmsted Complex and Forest Avenue and the transformation of the historic buildings and grounds.

The nine‐acre South Lawn was created by replacing two large parking lots with a historically and ecologically sensitive Olmstedian landscape and drive, transforming the South Lawn into a welcoming green space for gathering and recreation.

http://buffalorising.com/2013/09/south-lawn-celebration/










http://richardson-olmsted.com/southLawn.php

.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Harbor Center - November*









http://harborcenter.tumblr.com/









http://harborcenter.tumblr.com/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Coventus Health Adds Additional Floor*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*250 Delaware Avenue Project Gains Incentives*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*RiverWorks wins key approval, over industry objections *












> on December 17, 2013 - 1:53 PM
> 
> A plan to remake an inactive grain elevator site on the Buffalo River into an entertainment complex won approval from the Buffalo Planning Board on Tuesday over objections from several of the site’s industrial neighbors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice to see Buffalo is booming. Is the city already reversed the population decline at this point?


----------



## fubo (Apr 8, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Nice to see Buffalo is booming. Is the city already reversed the population decline at this point?


Lol the City will never reverse its population decline, it is only 39 sq miles and with family sizes less than half of whgatvthey were 40 years ago there is simply not enough land in the city proper to ever again have 580,000. Census estimates do show the County piopulkation is up about 500 since 2010


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

No, I meant the decline trend. Is the city gaining inhabitants at the moment? Of course Buffalo will never see the 580,000 again.

So Erie County gained population? First time since the late 1960's. That's huge.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Growth in Buffalo is almost singularly tied to job creation so as long as new jobs are being created in the Buffalo area, there will be growth. Other metrics such as aging, birth rates and immigration remain poor.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

And what is leading this job creation? I mean, something different must be happening, after all it's the first time in five decades Buffalo/Erie is posting growth. 

Are people and city/county officials aware of it? I mean, it must be great from a psychological point of view to have the decline reversed. Things like optimism, confidence play an important role in economic growth.


----------



## fubo (Apr 8, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> No, I meant the decline trend. Is the city gaining inhabitants at the moment? Of course Buffalo will never see the 580,000 again.
> 
> So Erie County gained population? First time since the late 1960's. That's huge.


Actually it' s the first time since 1993. The estimate for 1993 was 4,000 more than 1990. Those gains were wiped out later in that decade


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

fubo said:


> Actually it' s the first time since 1993. The estimate for 1993 was 4,000 more than 1990. Those gains were wiped out later in that decade


I hope this time things will be different then.


----------



## fubo (Apr 8, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I hope this time things will be different then.


Seems like it. We a one of the few metros that have recovered 100% of the jobs lost during the great recession


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Harborcenter Jan. 14*









https://twitter.com/HARBORCTR









https://twitter.com/kmac2118


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hunt’s high-end vision is to revive city’s tallest tower *












> March 3, 2014
> 
> Imagine a Ritz-Carlton Hotel, the biggest condos in Buffalo and a Tiffany’s jewelry store, all in one building, atop a new and much larger Buffalo Niagara Convention Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Coventus January:*


1/13/14 by rjbowin, on Flickr


DSC_6383 by rjbowin, on Flickr



*In February:*


UB Constuction Corner of High & Ellicott by rjbowin, on Flickr


UB Construction From corner of High & Ellicott by rjbowin, on Flickr


----------



## fubo (Apr 8, 2010)

desertpunk said:


> UB Medical School in January:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bowinkle/12071030495/
> 1/13/14 by rjbowin, on Flickr
> ...


That's not the UB medical school that is the Coventus Medical Building. The school is not yet visibly under construction


----------



## ScanTron (May 15, 2011)

Catholic Health HQ










Apartments at the Hub










Roswell Expansion


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Coventus - 4/9*


UB Medical School 4/9/14 by rjbowin, on Flickr


DSC_6520 by rjbowin, on Flickr


UB Medical School 4/9/14 by rjbowin, on Flickr


----------



## fubo (Apr 8, 2010)

desertpunk said:


> Coventus - 4/9
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/mYy5Do
> UB Medical School 4/9/14 by rjbowin, on Flickr
> ...


Just curious why does it say UB Med school when none of the pictures are of the school?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Main St. project*


TheaterDistrict, Buffalo, NY by Lukia Costello, on Flickr



*Delaware North in July*



Downtown Buffalo New York by primopr716, on Flickr


Downtown Buffalo New York by primopr716, on Flickr


*Harborcenter*


Buffalo NY Photo Harbor Center by drum118, on Flickr


Buffalo NY Photo Harbor Center by drum118, on Flickr


Buffalo NY Photo Harbor Center by drum118, on Flickr


Buffalo LRT ROW At First Niagara Center Sabers Arena by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*One Canalside*


Buffalo NY Photo Courtyard Marrott by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

250 Delaware 


If you haven't been to #Buffalo in a while, know this: downtown has cranes in the air as new buildings keep popping up all over! #renaissance #resurgent #growing #buffalove14 by primopr716, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Updates from 9/20:*



ScanTron said:


> A little construction update taken over the last few days.
> 
> Delaware North HQ
> 
> ...


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks for the photos, buffalo is on the rise


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*250 Delaware 8/24*



WestSideJohn said:


> Work continues at the corner of Delaware and Chippewa. I have mixed feelings as I think the loss of Delaware Court was stupid and unnecessary. And this new building blocks about 97% of the view out my office window from my desk. But it looks like it's going to be a beautiful building so I'm excited about that.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

great to see Buffalo really turning around.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Harbor Center*


Harbor Center by lavianots386, on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ I like that brick pathway. Lots of character.


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

*The Opening of the Flagship Tim Hortons*

*The Opening of the Flagship Tim Hortons:*


































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.606669652788883.1073741865.319506584838526&type=3


----------



## Texas RE (Dec 30, 2013)

It wonderful to see this major renaissance happening in Buffalo. There is so much beautiful architecture there, locals should be proud of what you have.


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

it is great to see all the projects going on....opening, under construction,
finally, after years of shouldering joke after joke....we can hold our heads up,
things are definitely turning around in New York State's west coast city!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Delaware North*


0023 by blakedawson, on Flickr


*Harbor Center*


0024 by blakedawson, on Flickr






A changing city:


I, Alone. (Buffalo, NY) by CrispyFotos (zPRIME), on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Updates from 3/11*



Buffaboy said:


> Well I conducted my solo tour today, and though I have a cold and it was terribly foggy outside I managed to get some decent pictures.
> 
> First up is the HarborCenter:
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Delaware North - 3/15*



Buffalonian4life said:


>





*Conventus HQ*









http://www.buffalonews.com/business...tern-new-york-overcome-winter-chills-20150411




*Oishei Children's Hospital*









http://news.wbfo.org/




*One Canalside*









http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/bufdt-courtyard-buffalo-downtown-canalside/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/16*









https://twitter.com/craigmuni









https://twitter.com/unilanddevco



*Harbor Center*









http://whatsgoingoninbuffalo.com/2015/04/12/beheaded-coach-goodbye-ted-nolan/


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

RFP due out soon for 200 block of Ellicott Street.
Will be interesting to see what develops.


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

HarborCenter, Complete










http://buffalorising.com/2015/07/sign-of-things-to-come-marriott-harborcenter/


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

great shot of Harbor Center, It really adds to Canalside....
Anyone have up-to-date shots of the medical campus....
Oishei Children's Hospital or the new UB medical school?


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

could someone post some updated photos of childrens hospital and ub med school projects?
can't wait to see renderings for ellicott developments 12 story project at pearl and tupper.


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

mstem58 said:


> could someone post some updated photos of childrens hospital and ub med school projects?
> can't wait to see renderings for ellicott developments 12 story project at pearl and tupper.


John R. Oishei C.H., Live:










U.B. Medical School, Live:










Time-lapse from July


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

can someone update.......512 pearl tupper project by Ellicott Development


----------



## fubo (Apr 8, 2010)

*BUFFALO | Projects &amp; Construction*



mstem58 said:


> can someone update.......512 pearl tupper project by Ellicott Development



12 floors. 151 feet tall. 20+ apartments 100 plus hotel rooms


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's a few developments recently:
1. Seneca One Tower up for bids.
2. Ciminelli looking for architects to develop 33 High Street.
3. Explore & More Museum closer to construction phase.
4. Martin Group to occupy building in Theater District at 620 Main Street, former
Levy King & White offices.


----------



## tateyb (Aug 21, 2015)

Exclusive: Touring Downtown Buffalo's Newest Development



> Things are truly looking up — and going up — in The Queen City. According to Buffalo Rising, 54 downtown developments were completed, under construction, or proposed in 2015. One of the most significant is a 12-storey mixed-use project at the corner of Delaware and Chippewa Streets just a few blocks north of Buffalo's ornate Art Deco City Hall. The $80 million complex, built by Uniland Development Company, contains the global headquarters for Delaware North. Boasting over 200,000 square feet of Class A office space, a 120-room Westin hotel, ground floor retail, and an attached parking garage, 250 Delaware Avenue is the poster child for Buffalo's renaissance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StoJa9 (Oct 12, 2013)

Isn't "The Queen City" the nickname for Charlotte? And Cincinnati too?


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

StoJa9 said:


> Isn't "The Queen City" the nickname for Charlotte? And Cincinnati too?


I didn't know about Cincy, but I did know that about CLT. I took a tour of Charlotte, it's because of Queen Charlotte of Mecklenberg, which is the county containing the city.

Why Buffalo is called the Queen City is beyond me.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

way to go Buffalo. Will have to cross the gorge to visit very soon. Looking up that's for sure, long time coming but its here, the rebirth.


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

*appropriately*



Why Buffalo is called the Queen City is beyond me.[/QUOTE said:


> Buffalo earned the nickname queen city of the great lakes from Erie canal days.
> It was a break of bulk point where canal products from the east were switched on to Great Lakes freighters and raw materials from the west were sent east to be refined into products in eastern factories.
> 
> People who migrated west to places like Cleveland, Detroit and Chicago came through Buffalo.


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

Can add another project to the list, the proposed Willoughby Exchange at Ferry and Main.
10 story apartment bldg and some office space for Willoughby Insurance.


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

^^ I just saw the project over at the Buffalo section. This is exactly the kind of development Buffalo needs all along main street, take advantage of that metro rail. The extension to Amherst can't come soon enough. Amherst, UB, the medical campus, Downtown all connected by rail. You can live work and play all along this corridor all while using public transit to get around. Slowly but surely Buffalo will start to feel like an actual city again.


----------

